# Car Hire



## jfn25 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi 

Can anyone give me a review on Chris car rental in paphos please I think they are also known as Paphos Hire Car 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MaiPai (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry, nothing to say about Chris car hire, but all the best about Thrasos car rentals - no deposit, no credit card, just pay in cash, when get car. The guy has few cars to choose from. I don't know if I can post links here, but you can just google him.


----------



## Karen and Dave (May 23, 2012)

MaiPai said:


> Sorry, nothing to say about Chris car hire, but all the best about Thrasos car rentals - no deposit, no credit card, just pay in cash, when get car. The guy has few cars to choose from. I don't know if I can post links here, but you can just google him.


Thanks for the recommendation. I've just booked with Thrasos for Easter; really simple to book, cheap, all inclusive, no deposit and they answered emails really quickly! I was more amazed by the email answering than anything else


----------



## MaiPai (Jun 30, 2015)

Glad I could help. This guy is really nice  And I really love the prices...


----------

